# International ID-9



## bchudej (Mar 31, 2010)

I am looking for any information on an ID-9. Does anyone know anything about parts availibility or where you can even find parts for one. Anything would be apreciated. Thank you


----------



## Wrecker (Feb 7, 2007)

Try the Redpower Forums ...they have an Engine & Construction section there.


----------

